# can i bypass Rapidshare timelimit.....?



## satyamy (May 30, 2007)

Is their any trick or software to bypass rapidshare timed download limit.
I was downloading some games from Rapidshare it have 8 parts of 100mb
i download 1 part in approx 15min
but after this rapidshare says wait 80min
can i by pass this

or any software which can hide my IP from this so i can downlaod it.......?


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 30, 2007)

Not legel to trick RS.com as they are a paid service in this regards,

Only think u could do is, Hoping that u are in Dynamic IP, so that if u Reconnect the internet, each time ISP will issue a new IP for ur Computer !!!


----------



## satyamy (May 30, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Not legel to trick RS.com as they are a paid service in this regards,
> 
> Only think u could do is, Hoping that u are in Dynamic IP, so that if u Reconnect the internet, each time ISP will issue a new IP for ur Computer !!!


 


Mine is static IP
always one same IP


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 30, 2007)

sorry then Legelly now what ever u do to bypas the download limit of the RS.com will be violation of their ToS


----------



## satyamy (May 30, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> sorry then Legelly now what ever u do to bypas the download limit of the RS.com will be violation of their ToS


 
ok



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> sorry then Legelly now what ever u do to bypas the download limit of the RS.com will be violation of their ToS


hey i saw the relative threads in the bottom & found 1 solution  , so is this legal or illegal?


----------



## dinesh1 (May 30, 2007)

dear go to this site
very use full trick for RS
and this is legal way
h**p://www.cmszone.org/portal/


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 30, 2007)

Rapidshare said:
			
		

> Free users have to enter some letters before the downloads start in order to have the permission to use the infrastructure of RapidShare for free.
> Free users may only download a certain amount of Megabytes per hour. If this amount is exceeded, a message will appear.
> If a free user violates this terms of use, RapidShare has the right to permanently ban the free user from the RapidShare network.
> People writing programs with the goal to violate our terms of use will be made fully responsible for the financial losses/damages.



Any process followed to cheat their system is ilegal


----------



## Saharika (May 31, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Any process followed to cheat their system is ilegal


good advocacy..and me too not supportor of piracy..
but i some time want to ask are you using the paid OS..ok ..even if yes...
are you using the paid office pack..
are you using the paid email client...
are....
and more over in this part of world computer is 2 times cheper than some major license of the soft....
and even so called big universities who are paying some thing....ok leave general user ..are not abiding by all TOS of license if we go word by word...

any way nothing to prove..i think it is just look before you...

never mind..if we go to core level, downloading from rapidshare itself is illegal ..or not legalized yet..

as i say dont suuport piracy but one should be realistic as well i guess...


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 1, 2007)

> but i some time want to ask are you using the paid OS..ok ..even if yes...
> are you using the paid office pack..
> are you using the paid email client...
> are....



Yes, Yes, yes and yes...

and with Piracy i dont think forum rules will allow us a open Discussion with Pirated product or Procidure 

But yes i agree with your point in every single case some time it is not possible for all to buy Paid a software !! then again, now there are options like for Ex, USD 3 (MS Pack, WinXP Starter, Offile 2007 Student,) Pack i think 



> if we go to core level, downloading from rapidshare itself is illegal ..or not legalized yet..



pls explain ??

If i upload a Windows Server 2003 VHD image with some application installed and half developed project, and ask my frnd to download that to finish the work will that be Illigal ?? considering where we both have licanced for it ??

If i upload my Home Movie to share, how can that b illegal !!! RS.com is not illigal...


----------



## boosters (Jun 1, 2007)

if you have a dynamic IP , than you can do this method


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 1, 2007)

@boosters

as he pointed out, he doesnt have a Dynamic IP !!!


----------



## aryansharma (Jun 1, 2007)

All Those Who Have Static Ips Can Use Proxies And/or Annonymous Servers


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 1, 2007)

@aryansharma

Even with Proxy, speeds are pathetic and most of the time users report all the proies are stays in Use


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 1, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> create a folder in RS .........
> 
> upload ur files ........ make them download as many ppl .........
> 
> ...



to do so legelly u have to b some one like Bon jovi or ricky martine to realese their New album in RS.com


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jun 1, 2007)

When it comes to Rapidshare, forget the "Legal" word


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 1, 2007)

^^^

Quite True, Rapidshare made a fortune with Piracy


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 2, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> why dont u follow them ???



follow what or whoom ??


----------



## satyamy (Jun 2, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> why dont u follow them ???
> 
> v all do .......... start uploadng some small files & get wot u want ?
> 
> my frd is doing it & is happy with it .......... i cannot, limited connection !


 
can u pls tell me 
How.......? to do this.....?


----------



## prinz (Jun 2, 2007)

ax3 said:
			
		

> why dont u follow them ???
> 
> v all do .......... start uploadng some small files & get wot u want ?
> 
> my frd is doing it & is happy with it .......... i cannot, limited connection !


 
please... explain... is it possible to get a free rapid share premium account?!!!... even i cant download from rapid share as a free user bcz of static ip... how can i upload files in rapid share and how can i get a free premium account by doing this?!!!...


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 2, 2007)

u have to make a collectors account
each time your file gets dowlnoaded u get some points then after dat u cash in those points for premium accnts


----------



## satyamy (Jun 2, 2007)

Sparsh007 said:
			
		

> u have to make a collectors account
> each time your file gets dowlnoaded u get some points then after dat u cash in those points for premium accnts


 
in which site will this work
www.rapidshare.com
or
www.rapidshare.de


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 2, 2007)

.com 
.de dsnt allow uploading anymore


----------



## prinz (Jun 2, 2007)

Sparsh007 said:
			
		

> u have to make a collectors account
> each time your file gets dowlnoaded u get some points then after dat u cash in those points for premium accnts


 
how can i make a collectors item and is this legal?!!!... how can i know the points and how much points needed to get a premium account?...
when i get the premium account?...


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 2, 2007)

its legal u have to login in yr accnt to kno the points(not sure)


----------



## 24online (Jun 2, 2007)

When Anyone upload file first time on rapidshare.com, it asks to make collector a/c. so make it collector a/c.  It is legal if u dont upload any others copyrighted materials.....but all know what all uploads....
Now enter username and pw here.

*ssl.rapidshare.com/cgi-bin/collectorszone.cgi

So , u go to collector page. Now read instruction at top for getting points to get free rs premium a/c.
Also read rules (FAQ)..
 *rapidshare.com/en/faq.html
and latest news. 
*rapidshare.com/en/news.html
(Press Ctrl+F5 for refresh)

Now after logged on collecter zone, u can upload as much as u want... also u can do remote upload, but file size should be less than 100 MB...and share links with forums, friends..... 

remember, illegal content, spam(rapidshare fake a/cs, hacks, crackes) may be deleted by another users.... if anybody mail to abuse@rapidshare.com.
*
There is only way to bypass time limit "ISP having Dymanic IP Policy" 
*ur IP must change when u login/logout or router switch off/on...
*check ur IP. 
*www.whatismyip.com/

*speed does not change whether u have premium a/c or not....i tested....
only thing is that u can download as much files as ur isp & pc handles on RS premium a/c......


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 2, 2007)

if you upload file file onto rapidshare, then if those files are downloaded by many people, you get points. after certain points are earned, you can get premium accounts. These premium accounts are even sold by certain people.


----------



## satyamy (Jun 3, 2007)

ohh God....... So this was the reason

thanks for the help man
now this is you can call it
ek teer se doo shikar

whenever i search for some soft in google i get many link of rapidshare in many dif forums
i was always wondering why do people waste their time in 1st uploading any soft than making its link to many forums

now i got the answer for this

also 

for the question I asked

Thanks all..........


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 3, 2007)

if u are broadband user u can follow the following method
----

1)Once u reached the limit ,dis connect ur connection
2)goto Control Panel-->Network connections-->Left click LAN connection-->Properties
3)In the list,Select Internet Protocol(TCP/IP)-->Click properties
4)Now change the I.P addres field,click O.K ,Close
5)double click  Internet Connection ,connect to net,now new I.P address will be assigned for the connection
6)download next link,enjoy!


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 4, 2007)

Another way is use Deepfreeze. As you may be aware, Deepfreeze is a system protection software. It makes all changes to the PC temporarary. Once you restart, all changes will be gone and the PC will be back to its original state. After downloading from rapidshare, simply restart your PC. Deepfreeze is a paid software which will run for three months w/o payment. After three months format the PC, and start all over. I have used this method very successfully.


----------



## prinz (Jun 4, 2007)

Ramakrishnan said:
			
		

> Another way is use Deepfreeze. As you may be aware, Deepfreeze is a system protection software. It makes all changes to the PC temporarary. Once you restart, all changes will be gone and the PC will be back to its original state. After downloading from rapidshare, simply restart your PC. Deepfreeze is a paid software which will run for three months w/o payment. After three months format the PC, and start all over. I have used this method very successfully.


 
is it possible to download from rapid share using DeepFreeze who are having static ips!!! how can i use Deepfreeze and whats the use of it!!! plz explain...


----------



## Ramakrishnan (Jun 4, 2007)

prinz said:
			
		

> is it possible to download from rapid share using DeepFreeze who are having static ips!!! how can i use Deepfreeze and whats the use of it!!! plz explain...



*www.faronics.com/html/deepfreeze.asp#Standard

Yes. It is possible to download from rapidshare from an ip with static address.

Deepfreeze works like this:

1. It is a system protection software. It does not place any restriction on your changing anything in the computer or working on the computer in any way. You can install programmes, you can download, new cokkies can be installed, new viruses can also be installed if you want, you can do any damn thing. But that will work only during that session only. Once you restart, every change made to pc will be gone. It will be as if you have not done any change at all. Suppose when you download from rapidshare, certain cookies are introduced to your computer which will identify it to rapidshare. With deepfreeze protection, once you restart, those cookies and any changes will be gone. That is why you will be able to download any number of times by restarting your computer. Even the Deepfreeze itself is a small programme, only about 4.5 mb!!!. Even I will say that it is the best protection against viruses. Once installed, don't think that you cannot do any changes. There is a password which you will provide during installation, using which you can make permanent changes. But in you happen to forget the password, you have to format your computer.


----------



## slugger (Jun 4, 2007)

my question may be slightly out of context. but is there download manager that i can use for downloading stuff from rapidshare. i use fdm. earlier i was able to use it for downloading stuf from rapidshare, but not since the past year or so


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 4, 2007)

^Use Internet download manager


----------



## slugger (Jun 4, 2007)

Tech Genius said:
			
		

> ^Use Internet download manager


i was hoping 4 a soln where i could que all the files for d/l 1by1


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 6, 2007)

I don't think free account now works with any of the download managers. Even flashget does not work with rapidshare free account. If you need to download via download manager either switch to some other file hosting site or get a premium rs.com account.


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 6, 2007)

^It is working for me in Mozilla Firefox


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 6, 2007)

Just install IDM and integrate it with Mozilla Firefox


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 6, 2007)

For those who think Collecters account is a good way to earn a rapidshare account read this.

For each download of you file you get 1 point. Point will not count if someone downloaded it with a Premium account.
You will need atleast 10000 points for a 1 month premium account.
So getting a premium account is very hard. So far in one month I have just collected 378 points.
One more thing. Files must be more then 1 MB or their download will not give you any point.


----------



## prinz (Jun 7, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> For those who think Collecters account is a good way to earn a rapidshare account read this.
> 
> For each download of you file you get 1 point. Point will not count if someone downloaded it with a Premium account.
> You will need atleast 10000 points for a 1 month premium account.
> ...


 
is it necessary to collect 10000 points in one month to get a rs premium account!!!... if i get 10000 points in two months will i get a rs premium account?...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 8, 2007)

Yes...its only the total that matters. You can keep collecting points..as soon as they reach 10000 you can create either a new premium account or extend your exisiting premium account.


----------



## satyamy (Jul 14, 2007)

thanks for you help friends


----------

